# New Built



## tsharp

I pick up my sheet of aluminum for my transom. I have it laid out and ready to cut when I come tomorrow. I ordered the rest of the sheets and t beams today.


----------



## T-N-T

This is going to be cool.


----------



## southernman13

*Boat*

Is it going to be an airboat or just a boat.


----------



## tsharp

It's going to a fishing, hunting and shrimping boat. I cut out the transom today. Looking good so far, still waiting for my other 2 sheets to come in.


----------



## T-N-T

You gonna weld it?


----------



## tsharp

*yes*

Yes have everything I need.


----------



## southernman13

*Boat*

Nice. Is that 5051


----------



## tsharp

It's marine grade aluminum 1/4" for the transom and 3/16" for everything else.


----------



## tsharp

I had all my aluminum in today. I had a chance to cut out my sides. I have a little more to trim. In the morning I'm going to cut my bottom out, may even start tacking the sides to the bottom.


----------



## T-N-T

Let me know when you get her finished up,  Ill come pick her up to test out a while.


----------



## tsharp

T you welcome any time. Going to try and finish before 8/17 white shrimp season open's that day.


----------



## tsharp

Had a chance to do some work today on my boat. Had trouble with my welder so didn't go as far as I had planned to. I recut the side shell and cut the bottom plate. Tack welded 2 temp gussets and the transom.


----------



## T-N-T

Coming along nicely!


----------



## tsharp

Worked a few hours today putting the sides on. I will try to finish the bow tomorrow when I get home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Dang T, you're a man of many talents !!  That's gonna be sweet !!  Whatcha gonna power her with ??


----------



## tsharp

I'm going to put my 115 Yamaha on it. It's 18' with a 6' bottom. It's has a 6" v in the stern not sure yet on the bow.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Wow T, that is awesome!!!!! Can't wait to see how she turns out!!


----------



## tsharp

Thanks  HQ and GD!


----------



## Worley

*Boat*

Gonna be a fine vessel when you finish it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigelow

Very impressive Tim.


----------



## T-N-T

Very cool!


----------



## Moonpie1

That's very impressive T! Are you using a wire feed or a tig on it?


----------



## tsharp

Moon I have a small wire feeder. I did more work today but waiting for the pictures to load so I can post them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

tsharp said:


> I'm going to put my 115 Yamaha on it. It's 18' with a 6' bottom. It's has a 6" v in the stern not sure yet on the bow.





Oh yeah, that'll work !!


----------



## blood on the ground

looking great


----------



## Flaustin1

T, If you don't mind me askin, how much will you have in materials when youre finished.


----------



## tsharp

My pictures finally uploaded form last night, so here is the progress I made. I finished tacking up the side shell to the bottom plate and install 1 of the gunnel on the starboard side. Starting to look like a boat now. Still needs to cut the front bottom and tack together. As for price so far I have around 1500.00 in her now.


----------



## Moonpie1

Made some good progress T. Thanks for the play by play.


----------



## T-N-T

Thats a real good looking boat thus far.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Sweet!


----------



## tsharp

Tonight I pre fabed some of the bottom ribs and also cut the bow. No welding for a couple of days I order a new wire feed with a spool gun.


----------



## T.P.

Very cool!


----------



## Jeff C.

Gonna be a nice skiff/trawler T Sharp.....lookin good!


----------



## Flaustin1

Dang that's a pretty impressive build for the price.  May have to look into building myself one.


----------



## mattech

Looks great


----------



## Razor Blade

Cant wait to see it closer to being done { I bet you cant either }. I am enjoying the build along. Nice work sir.


----------



## tsharp

Thanks Razor Blade. I have been pre fitting all the stringers for the bottom shell. My new wire feeder came in today so I need to run a bigger electrical line. Should be back working on the hull soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Looking good T !!!   How much longer for the finished product ??


----------



## tsharp

If I get my but in gear it should be done in a week. My other sheet of 3/16" x 5' x 20' will be in tomorrow. I'm building the boat by myself so it's not going as fast as I would like.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wish I was closer, would love to learn and help you out.  Will work for beer and skrimp . .


----------



## tsharp

Quack it's not really that hard. I don't have beer but the store is only a couple of minutes away. I do have shrimp!


----------



## tsharp

My new wire feeder welder arrived yesterday, and we ran a new 220 line to power it. I welded a bit yesterday trying to set everything. I welded more tonight but no pictures. I found out one thing I needed to put my specs on to see while welding.


----------



## tsharp

Work all day today finished cut the bow stem and welded most of the cut. I installed both gunnels and pre cut my front deck. I also pre fab the front to see how I wanted it to look. What do you think about the front deck it will fit under the diamond plate and all welded together. Now remember the front deck plate doesn't fit yet.


----------



## T-N-T

Good job Mr. T!

Looking really great!


----------



## oops1

That's awesome... Sir. Nice work


----------



## tsharp

Thanks Guys no work today, took the day off to cook for the grand kids.


----------



## tsharp

I had help today so I made the best of it. My son welded the ribs and I cut the front deck, welded a stiffener under the deck for support. I started enclosing the deck and cut out for the door. We did a lot today. No working in the new built Sunday, shrimp season opens Monday, going to put the net in the boat. I will be ready Monday morning rain or shine!


----------



## killswitch

Dang  T,  that's one heck of a ride!  Some fun times and bunches of shrimp coming up.


----------



## tsharp

Oh yea! Coming soon! Thanks.


----------



## T-N-T

Nice.   Looking forward to seeing her float


----------



## Moonpie1

Thanks for sharing the play by play T. Really cool!


----------



## Doboy Dawg

*Nice Boat!*



tsharp said:


> Oh yea! Coming soon! Thanks.



Nice boat! Great job there!  I've followed the whole thread, Two questions if you don't mind?  What are you using to make your cuts in the aluminum with?  Are you going to seal weld the seams from the bottom of the hull also?

I have the gear and have made some aluminum repairs but nothing this major.


----------



## tsharp

Doboy  Dawg I have a worm driven skill saw with a metal cutting blade and just spray WD-40 as cutting oil. I going to weld the all the seam solid. I just chain tacked the ribs and gunnel. If you weld all the ribs and gunnel they with wrap the bottom and side shell. Today all my son did was finish welding the ribs and chain tacking the gunnels. No fitting today cooked dinner for them. Thanks.


----------



## Doboy Dawg

*Blades?*



tsharp said:


> Doboy  Dawg I have a worm driven skill saw with a metal cutting blade and just spray WD-40 as cutting oil. I going to weld the all the seam solid. I just chain tacked the ribs and gunnel. If you weld all the ribs and gunnel they with wrap the bottom and side shell. Today all my son did was finish welding the ribs and chain tacking the gunnels. No fitting today cooked dinner for them. Thanks.



Are you using abrasive cutting blades or a steel blade?  I really like those clean edges your getting.  I have a plasma cutter and can cut fairly good with it, but I figured you were using a saw with those clean and straight cuts! Nice work!

Yeah I knew you would have to tack it all up first especially the ribs / stringers to keep the heat from warping it.  That aluminum will conduct some heat fast!

What is the longest sheet of aluminum you can get? Are you going to box up the transom more? That is a big outboard your putting on there.  I have an allweld 14x60 and my transom is double boxed rated up to a 40hp.  

I want to build one as big or bigger than yours, center console or possibly pilothouse 22-25'?  I can't wait to see the finished pics.  Thanks for posting the all the steps in the build! 

What welder setup are you using?  That is some good clean looking welds you are getting.  I had to spend alot of money to get gear that would mig weld that good on aluminum.  I could tig it but I don't want to take that long.


----------



## T.P.

Doboy Dawg said:


> Nice boat! Great job there!  I've followed the whole thread, Two questions if you don't mind?  What are you using to make your cuts in the aluminum with?  Are you going to seal weld the seams from the bottom of the hull also?
> 
> I have the gear and have made some aluminum repairs but nothing this major.



Any circular saw and any wood framing blade will cut aluminum sheet. Aluminum is very soft and easy to cut but remember your face frotection.


----------



## mudracing101

Very cool, thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## T-N-T

T.P. said:


> Any circular saw and any wood framing blade will cut aluminum sheet. Aluminum is very soft and easy to cut but remember your face frotection.



Yep. If you use a wood blade,   it will eat your skin up right now.   Cover up.


----------



## tsharp

Had a chance this morning to do some work on the new built. Finished closing end the front deck, also pre fab. my side stringers and weld the 2 that goes in the back. I use a worm drive saw with a carbide blade. I also use some type of oil  while cutting. I purchased the Eastwood 175 mig welder. Also one more thing, if you want welds that like looks like the one in the picture  then get you one that can weld like the one in the last picture.


----------



## T-N-T




----------



## tsharp

Worked more this afternoon on the new built. As you can see the engine well was started and the back deck (fan tail) was cut out. Still need the stringer that goes under the deck and the front of the engine well.


----------



## tsharp

Tacked all the engine well and deck this afternoon before the rain hit. Still have to install the stiffer under the back deck and dress it out with flat bar. Going to have plenty room in this boat So you'll get ready.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wow !!!  You da man T !!!


----------



## tsharp

Thanks HQ It's a lot of work I tell you. So hot my consuons  gets soaked. Really HQ what do you think? You like it?


----------



## T-N-T

T,  I likes it a lot!   I love to build my own stuff.   I like when people take the initiative to get off the couch and get something done.   
Looking good from here!


----------



## tsharp

Thanks T! The man that taught me came check out the boat yesterday and was very impressed with the workmanship. He gave me a lot of good pointers on it. That man is my uncle. I worked for him in the shipyard where he was a foreman for many years.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

When I built mine, I built it from a naked hull jon boat. I will talk about mine so that maybe you might pick up an idea that you like that could be done before the paint job. Because once it's painted, you hate to do anymore welding. First off, I cut 5/8 thick by 1 " x 2" blocks of aluminum, taped them 1/2 to fit the bigger rod holders and welded them around the rail. The angle on the bottom cut adjusted so that all rod holders had the same angle. My 150 Yamaha Jet is heavy so my gas tank and cranking battery had to go up front inorder to get the boat level sitting in the water. I used 50lb nail boxes in the naked boat to determine what had to go upfront. So I then built hatches left and right, gas tank in front of that, the middle open with console above. The middle open was for throw net buckets. The connection from the small factory front deck to my extended deck has a 5/8 trough so that while catching bait, the water will channel out the side rather than soak my lower floor carpet. My steering wheel is flat. This allows me to stand anywhere on the deck and drive, front, side, rear. I use the ball atached to the steering wheel. I built mine for extreme shallow water. A 24 ft Sea Ark. Most boats dont sit flat therefore the rear is floating more and usually sits deeper. A perfect balance gives you max flotation with the entire bottom floating equal weight. I mounted a small level on the console so that I can see when the boat is level. Very useful when heading toward a shallow shoal. Often, according to passengers, I will ask one to come up front with me... to balance out. I also have a visual because I know my sweet spot for running on plane. My depth finder GPS is mounted high, in line with where I am looking for running the river at night, by GPS. My navigation lights are mounted on the console sides rather than the boat hull. This protects them. I have a dimmer switch on my anchor light which I turn up when I want some light to see and down when just trying to be legal. Rather than support my motor with a brace from the trailer, I have 4x6's that run under the boat about 12 feet and extend to support the jet foot in transit. My first jet motor on my first boat broke all the transom welds during transit while trailering. My jack plate up down button is on the front console and the rear transom. Once loaded, while hooking up the transom buckle straps, I will use the up down to set the foot weight on the  support. My trailer has rollers from front to rear. This allows me to load and unload with my tires no where near the water. I can offload in the grass if I wanted. Often times, I have put in places that I could not get to the water. As long as my motor supports reach the water, I am good. I could not find a steering cable long enough for my rig so I my only option was hydraulic steering. Glad of this. It works great. LOL, I had a guy build weld my gas tank once I had it all fabricated. Looked good to me, but the guy I had weld in my waterproof hatches explained that those tiny pit holes would leak. So he rewelded it for me. Once I had everything as I wanted it, I had it painted.


----------



## tsharp

Thanks for the info. This will be my second boat I built for myself, but I help build many more. Today we only worked a hour or so we laid out the center console and cut it out. There will be a built in fuel tank in the center of it.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

I weld with a wire welder, light steel. Is aluminum hard to weld? or just take the right equipment?


----------



## tsharp

If you look I use a spool gun wire feeder. Remember aluminum does not change color like steel so you have to be very careful. It's not that hard once you have the welder set, temp and wire speed. I use 100% argon. Your sheet must be clean and use a stainless steel wire brush.


----------



## Doboy Dawg

*Ditto*



tsharp said:


> If you look I use a spool gun wire feeder. Remember aluminum does not change color like steel so you have to be very careful. It's not that hard once you have the welder set, temp and wire speed. I use 100% argon. Your sheet must be clean and use a stainless steel wire brush.



Use that stainless steel wire brush and keep it isolated for use on "aluminum only"!  Do not use it on steel then go back to aluminum. The aluminum needs to be kept clean for welding, keep all the oxides cleaned off.  Same thing for any grinder or sanding wheels you use on the aluminum, use the correct discs and only use them on aluminum, do not cross contaminate them with discs used on other metals.

Use fresh wire and or store your wire inside a climate controlled area if there are long periods between use.  Practice on some scrap aluminum to get your heat concepts right, aluminum and steel are two different beasts in regards to the way they conduct heat into and away from the weld.  The color of the arc and weld puddles are different.  Practice and the right gear make all the difference in the world, especially the right gear.  

I too, use 100% argon shielding gas on aluminum with either spoolgun mig or rod tig.  Keep the black soot oxides out of your weld.  The beads should look like dimes laid stacked on top of each other in a row.

Tsharp is doing a very good job on this boat.


----------



## tsharp

Well after taking sometime off the new built, I started back today. I welded all the front deck and the front hole. I sanded all the fan tail and engine well prepping it for it to be welded. Sorry no pictures, going to take pictures Saturday.


----------



## tsharp

Sorry to hear about your thumb. I welded my gas tank Saturday and had 1 small leak, I filled the tank with water an let it set overnight. Sunday when I checked I saw the wet area on my cement. I didn't have the top welded , I wanted to add a baffle in the center before welding the top.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

tsharp said:


> Thanks HQ It's a lot of work I tell you. So hot my consuons  gets soaked. Really HQ what do you think? You like it?





Love it Tbro !!!  Would like it even more if'n it was camo'ed, sprayed in liner, and a blind so we could go duck hunting in the morning and fish/shrimp in the afternoons !! 


Awesome job brother, wish I had your talent.


Not real sure what a "consouns" are/is . .


----------



## tsharp

Hq it's French for under ware.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

tsharp said:


> Hq it's French for under ware.






Ohhhhhhhhhh, I'ma commando, thong kinda guy.


----------



## tsharp

Please no more information! I may paint the boat after not sure yet.


----------



## tsharp

Hq I was talking about the commander thing!


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Moe pics please


----------



## tsharp

Coming soon! I'm changing my plan on the engine well, leaning the fwd. plate 4/12" more for the tilting of the engine. I'm just welding and pre fitting my fuel tank and console.


----------



## tsharp

My son and I worked on the new built today we finished the engine well, all welded, just needs to be sanded down. We also welded on the console, tank drain. Hoping to pull her out and flip her over soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Coming together nicely T !!!


----------



## Moonpie1

Heck yeah T! That's gonna be one sweet shrimping/fishing grand kids hauling machine! Looking good my friend!


----------



## g0nef1sshn

Thanks for the invite to the party Tsharp! That's an awesome rig you got goin on over there! 

I read a lot but skimmed too, so if this has already been asked my bad.

Wondering if you plan on painting it or leaving it naked?


----------



## tsharp

I may have the inside sprayed with rino liner, and leave the outside as is.


----------



## tsharp

We flipped the boat today so I can weld the bottom and side shell. I going to put 1 runner on each side of the bottom to add strength. It also stops the boat from sliding when turning.


----------



## T-N-T

Heck yes Sharp!  Looking good


----------



## tsharp

Thanks T! I sanded it down tonight and it's ready to weld tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## tsharp

I been gone awhile very busy, but tonight I sanded down one side that I welded. This what it going to look like after I finish. Tacked all the gunnel while it's upside down.


----------



## T-N-T

So much "Finish" work with that welding and sanding.


----------



## Gaducker

Were did you get the top rail material at?


----------



## tsharp

I purchased the top gunnel from a local shipyard. They buy their aluminum with Industrial Metals out of New Orleans. The cost was $45 for a 21' length, the smooth top rail run $47 a length.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

I use my boat in rocks.  I forgot what you call that add on strip down the middle. I wish my boat had more for protection and something like it where the bottom turns upward. This area takes the worst of the beatings. Also the flat area on the bottom just before it reaches the vertical transom... it tends to bow upward, causing the edge of the transom to stick down. Not actually down, but if your sliding across something, that spot grabs. I have rewelded several times. I think the best fix would be to strengthen the bottom, to fix the "bowing up" . If your in big water, this may not be a problem, if your navigating 5 inches of rock bottom water with a jet motor, this is important.


----------



## tsharp

It's called a keel guard, I welded a doubler from the bow down. I am also adding 1 on each side of the center line a 1- 1/2 angle to reinforce the bottom. I just laid 1 angle down just to show what it will look like. The front will be bull nosed in to from a point.


----------



## tsharp

Started back working on the new built this afternoon. We tacked the center chime and the port runner down. Need to pick up another bottle of Argon tomorrow. Should finish and flip it over this weekend.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

The problem with aluminum boats is that they sit high on the water. I can load like a champ in a cross current, but I look like a fool in the wind. My boat is like a leaf on top of the water. Looking good. Thanks for keeping the thread up to date


----------



## T-N-T

1gr8bldr said:


> The good thing with aluminum boats is that they sit high on the water.



Fixed it for ya builder.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

hows the build going?


----------



## tsharp

With the opening of deer season and duck season I put the boat on the back burner for now. Going to start back soon. We did flip it over and welded all the engine well and over head under the fan tail. I have a couple or hours of work on the console left.


----------



## T-N-T

Funny how fall has ruined so much progress in mens lives.


----------



## tsharp

T you right, I also been very busy the last month. 4 of the tugs I take care of all came back to the states, so repairs were needed, paper worked needed to be checked and just have them ready for the upcoming jobs.I made my first crossbow hunt in Mississippi 2 weeks ago and killed a doe, then last Friday we shot for Toys For Tots, Sunday we went duck hunting, so you right.


----------



## tsharp

Did a little work today, my son and I, we put the new built on the trailer.  We have to replace 2 runners but not a big problem. It's starting to look like a boat.


----------



## tsharp

My son also said today that, we need to finish the boat so we can start his.


----------



## T-N-T

Hey hey, it's a boat!


----------



## tsharp

TnT looks good on the trailer don't it.


----------



## T-N-T

I approve.  I think once it gets a motor on, you will have something most beautiful there.


----------



## tsharp

My trailer to small I found another one today going tomorrow afternoon and change the papers. It's a lot wider the new trailer. I only had a 1/2" between the finders to spare. It's sure way to damage the boat. So it's going I need to lift the boat and remove the trailer then back the new trailer lower the boat and adjust  the bunkers and roller. After put the Skeeter back on the trailer so I can try to sell it.


----------



## Moonpie1

Gonna bump this back to the top T. Did you get finished?


----------



## tsharp

Not yet Moon I took time off for hunting season. Getting ready to make it happen soon. Thanks for asking.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

Man i been waiting for some action again here.


----------



## BigCats

I've been thinking of building my own boat I have all the tools , but my question price wise the difference in buying vs building do you save that much money


----------



## tsharp

I'm not saying you going to save a lot but nothing like building it yourself. Most boats today are 1/8" but I built mine with 3/16"   sides and 1/4" transom. All the ribs are 1/4" x6" tee beams.


----------



## tsharp

I started working back on the new built, I finished welding the console, cut out for the gauges and fuel fill. Tomorrow I'm going to cut out for the running lights and breaker panel. I have been working on the trailer add new bunkers and new carpet.


----------



## T-N-T

Glad to see some new pics Sharp!


----------



## tsharp

I had a few good days working on the new built this week. Finished all the cut outs for the console, add the longer tongue on the trailer welder the bracket for the winch. All the bracket in the boat I needed are welded. cleaned the inside the boat last night. welded the flat bars for the flooring.


----------



## tsharp

Lazy day today I installed the gas fill and vent. Also I install the fuel tank sensor. I took all the gauges out my other boat today also. As you can see in the first picture that is where the running light go, but I'm going to wait so they don't get broken.


----------



## T-N-T

Looking good T.  Starting to get to that antsy stage ain't it.


----------



## tsharp

Yes it all the small stuff now, it takes time. Do it right the first time, so you don't have to do it again.


----------



## Moonpie1

Dang T, you slipped the latest progress in on me! You have got it closer to launch time! Good job!


----------



## TMeadows45

Man this is freaking awesome! Go ahead and make two and I'll buy the second one!!


----------



## tsharp

I welded my towing brackets and drilled holes for my cables to go through. Any boat builders on here? See what I did wrong and I will tell you later if you are right.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

Something to due with your hole placements and the splashwell? Got me, but im not a builder either. Keep the updates comming either way.


----------



## j_seph

You need to get T.P. down there with you and knock this sucker out. Are you gonna outboard or jet for power.
Looking good


----------



## tsharp

j  seph I'm going to put my 115 Yamaha on it. Not in a hurry I still have my Sea Chaser I can use. If you look close you will see on the bracket it's says Strb. bow, but that is the Port bow.


----------



## T-N-T

Oh, you mean right and left.  Gotcha


----------



## tsharp

Yea T the way I was taught Port= Left, Starboard= Right. T I'm going to let you know when I going for a test drive you can come over and take a ride also.


----------



## T-N-T

After looking at your shrimp hauls and whatnot, a guy would be an idiot not to come to your house.


----------



## T-N-T

I just mapquested you....  9 hr 54 min.  Whew that would be a road trip.


----------



## tsharp

T I had 1 of our tugs working out of Jacksonville Fl. for a year and I drove there a dozen or so time.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

tsharp said:


> Yea T the way I was taught Port= Left, Starboard= Right. T I'm going to let you know when I going for a test drive you can come over and take a ride also.



I remember it from boot camp every night. I have to picture our drill instructors saying port side shower up (get in the showers) and starboard side shine em up (spit shine your boots). I was starboard side.

Then they would flip flop it. Mighty mighty paris island!


----------



## tsharp

The last 2 days I have been on call so little work was done. I did put the console in the boat yesterday. Today I put the trim and cut out the flat bar to place under the console so it can be welded. It's start to look like a boat now.


----------



## T-N-T

Coming along nice.  Looks good.


----------



## lonewolf247

There is something about doing projects like these yourself. The satisfaction of accomplishment when it's all done! It's coming along great! I'm sure you will enjoy it when your through.  That's a lifetime boat. Great job!


----------



## tsharp

This morning I welded the far bars to hold the flooring and console down. I then sanded down the welds and welded the console down. I then washed the inside of the boat, getting ready to the install the floor tomorrow.


----------



## tsharp

Started putting in the sub floor today. Just about completed the floor. All I have left is 2 more pieces. I didn't secure it because I need to lift it to install all the connections for the engine and lights.


----------



## lonewolf247

It's really starting to come together!


----------



## tsharp

Thanks lonewolf247 it's starting to come together.


----------



## Moonpie1

Looking good T! I can almost taste them shrimp now!


----------



## one_shot

Great work!!! Almost there!


----------



## tsharp

I have all the welding completed, I installed all the floor, ran the wire for the lights under the front deck and strap them down. I sprayed Aluimu Bright on the whole boat this morning in and out. I also pulled the boat out from down stairs for it's new home in the front yard.  I also have all the nav. lights wired.I may try to install the motor new weekend.


----------



## tsharp

The last picture of the day.


----------



## Shug

Good looking boat Tsharp. All that hard work paid off


----------



## Moonpie1

Most impressive T!  Good job man!


----------



## tsharp

Thanks Guys, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## T-N-T

Very cool Mr Sharp!  I really enjoyed following along.

I'm waiting on some "in water" pics now.


----------



## lonewolf247

Looking sharp there tsharp!


----------



## tsharp

I ran my fuel line from the tank to the filter, then I ran the bilge pump discharge hose. Strapped all the wire for the battery supply to the console. Monday I will bring the boat to the LDWF with all my receipts to show proof of purchase and that I pay state taxies. They then will issues my ID number. Getting close guys!


----------



## tsharp

I wired up my running lights, anchor light and console lights today. Getting close I may install the motor this weekend, if the weather permits.


----------



## jonfishmacon

VERY NICE  !!!!  
i am drafter.
i have drawn up a few plans for friends, that they sent  off to get made .


----------



## g0nef1sshn

love that rig T, my only thinking is that stern light on the console will blind your night vision when racing that thing? I think it should be behind you somewhere.


----------



## tsharp

I decided today not to go shrimping, but to remove my motor and install it on my new boat.  I remover the engine controls and the engine and install them on the new built. Then I install the steering cable. I tie wrapped all the wires and cables in the bilge. As you can see not much left to do.


----------



## T-N-T

Oh my.  Maiden voyage coming soon.


----------



## lonewolf247

This boat is going to be on the water soon!


----------



## lbzdually

The only thing wrong with that boat is I'll never get to go out fishing on it.  My wife's uncle built a fiberglass boat from scratch and it has caught a lot of fish over the years out to about 15 miles off the coast.


----------



## tsharp

Today was the day for sea trails on the new built. Top speed was 43 but could of ran faster but slowed down for another boat. Grand kids took turns driving, while   the wife took pictures from the dock. Thank everyone for all the good comments on the new boat. I already put the shrimp trawl in for this weekend.


----------



## T-N-T

Well now, that's what we have all been waiting on!
And deck hands to boot!


----------



## tsharp

Well the final report on the new built is in. I went shrimping and fishing with the grandkids this morning and I'm very please with the way the boat handles. We only caught 2 gallons of shrimp but they were a big sizes and a few fish. Grand daughter 1 grand son 2 and Paw Paw 0.


----------



## pop pop jones

So happy you got your dream boat finished. Long after your gone, your son and the grandkids, will be thinking of the days building and fishing, with you in that shiny new boat.


----------



## lonewolf247

I've got to say, that's something to be proud of!  There's just a different feeling about building your own boat, and going out enjoying it with family and friends. Lots of good memories to come I'm sure. Congrats on completing your project!


----------



## tsharp

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## g0nef1sshn

43mph is flying. What was your guess it would go before the maiden voyage? Congrats on the first trip!


----------



## T-N-T

Awesome job T!


----------



## killswitch

Excellent !!!  Looks like your crew had a big time also.  Now, will be waiting for the pics with the hauls of shrimp.
On a side note, if you run across one of those 115 yammies in good shape, I would be interested. Been looking for a while, but those things are hard to come by. Enjoy the new ride there in paradise !!


----------



## tsharp

The new built has taken a new shape lately, I've added new A frame for my skimmers, making a set of 12'x7' frames. I have the back pick up rack just needs to install. My nets are finished, bullets are made. More picture later on.


----------



## tsharp

Finished welding this morning, put the skimmer frames up, bolted the winches. attached the cables. I then tried one net to see how it would look.  Still have to attach the bullet to the net and then attach the cable to the bottom eye on the bow. I can't wait till I'm finish!


----------



## T-N-T

Now it's a shrimpin boat!


----------



## tsharp

Yep you coming  next month when it open again


----------



## T-N-T

That's a dang nice invite.
I wish like the devil you weren't so far!


----------



## tsharp

Been working my tail off trying to finish my skimmers. I put both nets, on install my cathead but didn't wire it up yet. Still have to put my tickle chains on and lights. Season opens in a few weeks so I need to get it done.


----------



## Flaustin1

That makes my head hurt just looking at it.  Lots of experience in them photos.   Old salt.


----------



## tsharp

This afternoon my youngest grandson told me that my workers was going to like how easy it was going to be to work on the boat. I laught and told him he was going to do all the work and  I was the Captain


----------



## lonewolf247

There ain't too many things them ole Montegut boys can't do!


----------



## tsharp

Well shrimp season open at 6pm tonight. I did go to test all the nets and things. I have 1 cable to pick up slack in. All the electric winches and light worked great. BUT no shrimp to be found! Here are a few pictures on how they work. With all the rain in the last few weeks not good for shrimping. Water was very high everyone was leaving or riding around to find them.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

That is awesome! Great job T!


----------



## Moonpie1

That was a lot of work! Sure looks good T! Hope you weathered the floods ok.


----------



## tsharp

Moon Thanks but there's no flood here, but 1 hour or so there is. The water is really high. To much fresh water for shrimping right now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

This thread has got to be one of the most awesome displays of just plain raw talent that I have ever seen.  I loved reading every post along this journey and even though I don't know squat about this kind of fishing/shrimping, it has been very educational for me for sure.

tsharp, Thank you so much for giving all of us a window to look through so that we can all see the true talents that you have in designing and actually building things such as this.  You have skills of all types just running through your veins !!!!

PS:  Your grandkids look awesome as well and I noticed that they also are wearing their life preservers as well.


----------



## tsharp

Thank and you Sir! I am truly bless to have a Dad and uncle you taught me everything I needed to know in life. I worked in the shipyard for a total of 24 years building and repairing tugs, I then moved on to being a foreman at another yard and learned about OSVs Off shore supply vessels. I now work as operation manager, I am in charge of 6 off shore tugs. So I have a total of 42 years in this field. I also been a charpentier for 60 years, in trade and last name.


----------



## tsharp

It finaly happened! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I took a day off today and it all came together. After all the rain and flood gates closures. I made 1 push and caught almost 60lbs. I made another push and caught around 40lbs. I left and tried another area and caught maybe 30lbs. I add more pictures later when we boil some a little later. What you see in the first picture are the first push and then what you see in the picking box is from only 1 net. They were not the biggest I would say 70-80 count. Also sorry far not posting but our internet was down for a couple of days.


----------



## T-N-T

Oh my.


----------



## tsharp

I went again this morning with 2 of my grandkids, we did ok 50lbs . Mudded up the second push lose 1 push because the bag untied. but we had a great time. I did make a few adjustment when I got home removed 6 drops off the lead line so it doesn't fish to hard. I gave them to my son and daughter-in-law. The last picture Paw paw acting silly with the grandkids!


----------



## Moonpie1

Man T that's doing it right. Those are memories that they will cherish!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Wow, You have built one heck of a rig there.  Those two deck-mates are really precious too.  This is a whole different world of fishing/shrimping etc for me so I am learning a bunch from you.  Looks like you made a pretty good haul on that first run too!!!!!

Thanks for sharing your talents with all of us and giving us an opportunity to see lots of exciting things in the process.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Very nice!


----------



## tsharp

I went back this morning and we caught close to 200lbs of shrimp. This the first push of a half hour. I have been using the boat every week end. Man I am proud of the new built.


----------

